# Sick of being sick



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I hope you all don't mind if I vent a bit. I know that no one can actually help but I am so frustrated that I just need to complain.

I have had migraines my whole life and for some eason I can't find a doctor who is willing to give me anything for them. They all want to put me on antidepressants. 

On top of that, I apparently have developed fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome. So I am in constant pain. I had meds that did no good so I quit taking them. 

Since we moved to Florida it seems that I am 100% worse. I can't sleep for more than 2 hours at a time because I hurt. I wake up hurting, work hurting and go to bed hurting.

And now it seems that my immune system has gone on strike. I have a bladder infection and I think I may be developing a yeast infection as well. 

I think much of the pain issue is weather related. When tropical storm Olga approached Puerto Rico (unknown to me) I woke in the middle of the night in so much pain I didn't know what to do. I found out about the storm the next day. I guess I am a human barometer.

I am just so tired of it. I have to work, but thankfully I can do it from home. I have 4 kids to homeschool. I don't have time to be sick all the time. I can't afford a doctor here and they seem so useless anyhow. They never want to do anything. 

So I just feel like complaining. I hurt and don't feel like working but I still have 8 articles to get done by the end of the month. :Bawling: 

Anyhow, thanks for letting me vent a bit.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

what cleared mine is cleaning up my diet... NO processed foods and VERY limited amounts of sugar, plus drinking at least 2 liters of water per day.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, I drink a lot of water. I use stevia instead of sugar and cut out soda. I do still drink coffee in the morning--I don't think I'd get far without it. But the rest of the day is water and tea and cranberry juice with apple cider vinegar for the bladder infection.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine went away when I quit drinking milk.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Kathleen in AR said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I vent a bit. I know that no one can actually help but I am so frustrated that I just need to complain.
> 
> I have had migraines my whole life and for some eason I can't find a doctor who is willing to give me anything for them. They all want to put me on antidepressants.
> 
> ...


I have bouts of it from time to time and I know how miserable and desperate you feel when you hurt and cannot get any relief from it. Ravenlost will probably reply to your post because she takes an anti-depressant for her woes and it is very helpful to her. I know it seems odd that it would help but it does.

Personally, I have not found anything that helps me. Fortunately, my attacks of fibromyalgia are infrequent but I sympathize with you so much. When mine flares hot baths and lots of aspirin are all that seem to help me.

If it is any consolation, know that we understand and feel for you.

Donsgal


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks Donsgal. I do appreciate that. It is hard for most people to understand since they haven't been through it. Most days I deal with it. After a while it just gets old.

The funny thing is that I thought moving would make me feel better instead of worse. Silly me. Maybe I should consider Arizona. Seems like people move there to feel better.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

About fibromyalgia I do not know. But, if I take over the counter pain pills when a migraine STARTS, it often turns it into an ordinary headache.

I too, am a human barometer! A front moving in is the most common trigger!


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

We had a good friend who we knew in NJ - had pretty much your problem while there - it was very bad. They went to visit someone in San Diego CA for two weeks. By the end of two weeks - all symptoms went away. They came back and within a few months moved to California. Life is too short to be in pain if you can help it.

You might just want to try a trip to a dry place and see if you are alergic to molds or something.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

That is a good point. I am allergic to mold but I am not aware of any in my current environment. Of course that doesn't mean it isn't there. I wouldn't expect that to affect my pain levels, but who knows.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Allergies could easily cause pretty much all of your symptoms. I'd say move to a dry climate actually. I live in desert like Eastern WA, I grew up in Seattle, very wet. I find I'm VERY allergic to Seattle, in a few days I have all sorts of symptoms when I visit my dad. I have very few problems here. I can't handle molds and mildews for one. 

My father's dog had horrible ear infections in Seattle, he came to visit us for weeks, they just cleared up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kathleen I havall the same things you have. Ive had migraines all my life and was diagnosed with Fibro a few years ago. The first thing my Rheumatologist(if you aren't seeing a Rheumatologist you need to get to one) did was to get me some sleep. Although I was sleeping 8+ hours a night I was never reaching REM sleep so I was waking up exhausted all the time. I'm also a single mother and a the time both my boys were teenagers. He put me on a muscle relaxer to help me sleep first we tried a fe other things but they didn't work. Forget "sleep aids" they really don't work. So I take 10 mgs of Flexeril, that is a tiny dose but it really allows my muscles to relax enough so my body can rest. Before instead of relaxing when I slept my muscles bunched up, ouch, no wonder I woasn't sleeping. Once we got my sleeping under control many of the other things went away or lessened to the point of being controllable. For pain he recommends walking. Start slow but move even if it hurts. Being static will only make it worse. You don't need to do and power walking just strolling until you feel like you can do more. He also put me on Zoloft. Now I am not a depressed person but I did have some anxiety and Zoloft works for that too. I was on that for about 2 years and took myself off this past summer and all seems well. I feel like I have myself, my sleep and my pain under control. I have good days and bad days but I keep going. Don't stop doing what you love even if you hurt all the time. Keep moving. One other thing I do is I take 1000mg of Fish oils (omega3) twice a day, this helps more than I knew. It wasn't until I ran out and couldn't get to the store that I realized how much it helped me.

That is my experience. Don't expect anything to work over night. It may take months to get everything right and figured out. Get to a Rheumy if you aren't already seeing one. Feel free to contact me via PM if you want to.

Good Luck!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I am sorry you are not feeling well. It does do some good to vent every once in a while. when you feel bad don't push it and when you do feel good "make hay while the sun shines."

Have you been tested for Allergies? I have been amazed at what allergies air/chemical and food can do to a person. I too have good days and bad. My Allergy headachs are not so bad now but they used to be crippling if I didn't get to them fast enough. There are some great sites on how to make your house less allergy attractive. 

I had back surgery last year so I am also a barameter. I am really achy these last 2 days but yet felt NOTHING when the ice storm hit. Go figure. I was starting to work out and then had to quit for a couple of weeks so I am wondering if that is part of it. I will say that I also think time of the month has something to do w/ how you feel. I love my heating throw that I sit on while I work at my desk. That deep heat really helps achs.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Well for one I'm glad your sick of it. I think thats the most important step. gets your mind going the right way. Not easy, trust me i know. Next thing is to learn to listen to your body. Some things don't make sense. When I had kidney stones they told me that it was cause of calcium. My body said I needed more. As long as i take the calcium I don't have stones. Same with my knee. I have nothing against modern medicine but all to often the put everything-in one basket and don't make allowances for something off the wall

I would read everything I could and be aware when something picks your attention. Try it out a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Messianic4 (Jan 18, 2007)

Kathleen

I am so sorry that you are suffering. I suffered for about 15 years since I had a bad car accident. Chronic Pain, Chronic Fatigue, Fybromyalgia, Rods, Screws, Bone Dowels in my spine...Migraines, Blackouts, Memory probs, Major Breathing Probs and so on...I was on soooo much meds and a breathing machine. In 2004 I had this wonderful Dr do some testsand he found the prob. This year I had the Brain Surgery to fix the prob. I am no longer on meds, breathing machines etc. I can do sooo much now. I reopened my business, I can hike, go camping and so much more.

The only prob I have now is my immune system is still bad. I seem to catch one bug after another. I have allergies..and sinus probs. But compare to what I did suffer from..this is mild.

I am not sure what it is you have that is causing your pain and migraines...but you may want to get some tests done. I went through the merry go round of Dr's telling me it was all in my head....hahaha I have to laugh..the problem I had that caused all my pain, breathing probs, migraines, blackouts, memory probs etc etc...was in my head...LOL.

You may want to have an MRI and get checked to see if you have a Chiari Malformation. I got my from a bad car accident. I may have been born with it...but the car accident made it bad....to the point that I almost died after suffering for years. My breathing probs were so bad I would stop breathing allot!!!

I hope and pray you do not have this. I was just trying to give you an idea. I hope you do get the help you need to be able to live a pain free life.

Blessings


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I have something,too. An odd array of immune system dysfunctions. Dr. calling it fibromyalgia these days since it's not any of the other test-able immune diseases. I don't have the debilitating fatigue that some do. Stress, worry, workaholic & perfectionist tendencies surely contribute. You may simply be doing more than your mind and body can tolerate. I am only slowly getting this in control, and I am a 57 yr.old retired school teacher who can pretty much pick & choose- I just pick & choose a lot, and I want/need to do it RIGHT! haha The only med that seemed to work well for me is off the market; with others I had side effects. I feel weather changes. Being too hot or too cold is equally annoying. I think there are foods and supplements that both help and hinder me; slowly sorting that out by doing home trials. Takes paying attention every day to how I feel, how things feel. Home-schooling 4 kids is taking on a lot in add't to keeping house for same and whatever other groups & activities you take part in. Try sitting down and thinking through your day, week, month. What one thing can you abandon or do significantly less-frequently? What one thing can you delegate elsewhere, especially to the kids? Is the children's father in the picture, and does he take an active role in the schooling and the home? If not, what one thing could he take up? Three "things" might buy you an hour a week- which you must spend on yourself. Sue


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

It is nice to hear from so many understanding people.  I'm sorry I disappeared for a few days. I had several articles to finish for the month, but I wasn't ignoring all of you.

I actually was taking Flexeril and found it to be useless for me. I've had all kinds of blood test and MRIs and nothing has been found except a high liver function. There was mention (by my dr. some time back) of lupus or psoriatic arthritis. However, she didn't pursue those and then we moved. I haven't found a doctor here yet. Really I can't afford one just yet.

Seems I work constantly but my kids do help some with the housework. There isn't much that I can cut back on. My husband works and sometimes cooks but won't help with anything else and insists I have to work. I love my work, thankfully, but it all is a bit much. Fortunately my kids can work pretty independently, but they know to come to me for help.

I have read many articles saying that exercise helps fibro. The problem is being able to function until it starts to work! I can walk around my neighborhood (which I love to do) and it will last about two or three days. Then I am so exhausted that I can barely get out of bed. I used to be so active.

I am going to start the new year trying to work more efficiently so I have more time to relax and also so I can get more done. One of my clients pays very well if I can get on the ball and work consistently. Then I can pay for a doctor and meds.

I have a friend who's husband has fibro and he found a great doctor in Key West so I may try her. He takes three different meds (I forget what they are) and , while he still has bad days, they help him a great deal.

I am sure so much of my problem is stress related. But there is nothing I can do to change that. If I can just focus on getting things done in a more timely way, I'll have more "me time" and may feel better.

I sure appreciate everyone's kindness. Just knowing you all understand is a huge help. So many people (including my husband I think) just don't get it because I look fine. Looks can be deceiving though. 

Thanks again everyone. You all are wonderful.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Kathleen,

Years ago the ra doc diagnosed me with fibro and chronic fatigue. I was on a serotonin reuptake inhibitor to deepen my sleep (as was stated earlier in a post) - they are anti-depressants - help with anxiety etc. I had to try several different ones before something started to help. I also was put on tramadol (a pain reliever that does not relieve all the pain but gives me more function). 

5 or 6 yrs into this I started having intense RA symptoms and they were worried about Lupus. They did the initial blood work but the docs did not follow through on the second and third rounds. That was 3 years ago - It turns out I have lupus - now with lung involvement among other problems with it since it is so advanced. The thing you can't do is not advocate for yourself. YOU need to take control of this or have someone who can manage things with or for you. I am at the point in the disease that my dh manages things a lot. I need it that way. 

I have found that a nap every day (right with 4 kids and work - ur thinking I am nuts) but without it I would shut down. I had been able to walk and build myself back a few years ago then everything plummetted again and I have no function. Exercise for fm works well, managed drugs, a good ra doc and a strong determination is what you need. PM me for more info if you would like. Also try to read up on lupus at lupus.org. I was stunned when I read about what I had to find that I read like a text book case and never knew. I now have to take drugs to manage the side effects of my drugs, I have no immune system (or hair) and really feel old. 

Best of luck in this - whatever it is it is a fight and your will and determination along with your support system will make a huge difference in your quality of life. 

Laurie


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My favorite ways of dealing with fatigue:

1. Walk, yes, but NOT! every day! Twice a week to start with, with a couple of days off in between. Endurance WILL build, but if I exercize daily I get worn down. At my BEST, at the end of the summer when I am stronger, I can exercize perhaps 5 times a week.

2. Set up dinner in the morning, bEFORE the morning chores. That way, even if you are tired, it is just a matter of turning things on. That way I do not work to hard because the dinner is not QUITE finished!

3. Keep instant meals on hand. Frozen lasagna is good. Also, frozen meatballs with a jar of Ragu and a package of spagetti will make a meal with little effort. A package of frozen hamburger patties is popular with the kids.

4. Lastly, I get stupid if I am tired. I pay bills and do paperwork early in the day!


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

HI Kathleen;
I am sorry for your health problems. I had migraines for 4 years when I was young. The releif I got came from having my neck realigned, but just once. I later found that by eliminating dairy products and pork as well as processed foods and definately artificial sweetners and soft drinks alleviated the migraines and other problems. I would consider trying to eliminate all caffeine, soda, packaged foods, fast foods, over the counter remedies, and dairy products, limiting red meat. I would mainly eat fresh fruits and vegetables, brown rice and chicken. After all, you already feel sick and changing your diet may eliminate or greatly reduce your symptoms.
Keep us posted.
tamilee


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I have been considering getting re-checked for lupus but it is hard to do since you must be having a flare up at the time of the test. Of course, it seems that I am always having a flare up now.

It is just so irritating because doctors really don't see a problem. I had one suggest that I needed a mental eval! I was so mad.

I do try to get as much done as I can in the morning, but I wonder if that makes me more tired in the afternoon? Also, I try to be careful about what I eat. It is a challenge though because my family like "junk food", like instant stuff. Instant is easier on me but not so healthy. We actually eat a lot of pasta. Cheap and simple. 

I use stevia in my coffee or tea. I should eliminate the coffee but when you can't sleep for more than two hours at a time and you have to work, you really need the jump start. I only have it in the morning though, not all day long. I don't drink soda often just the occasional dr. pepper for a treat.

So you really build up endurance by walking only two days a week, Terri? I figured it would be pointless to walk to little. I should give that a try. It sure would help to have a few days in between to recover! I am so pathetic, I can go down the stairs in front of my house and come back up and I an hardly catch my breath. Even just brushing my teeth makes my arm hurt! That is so ridiculous!!

I will try a few of the tips you all have mentioned. It can only help, right?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Kathleen in AR said:


> So you really build up endurance by walking only two days a week, Terri? I figured it would be pointless to walk to little. I should give that a try. It sure would help to have a few days in between to recover! I am so pathetic, I can go down the stairs in front of my house and come back up and I an hardly catch my breath. Even just brushing my teeth makes my arm hurt! That is so ridiculous!!


Exactly!

The idea is to gently tone the muscles while still leaving enough energy to get the housework done. 

Remember, one reason you posted was because a days activity was ALREADY making you tired! That means you are ALREADY working out every day: two walks a week just ads a bit MORE exercize! 

OK, I KNOW that walking up the stairs should not be exercize, but it is. The wild thing is, when I stick my fingers to check my blood sugar, it reads like doing housework is hard exercize. I do not know HOW I can burn so much blood sugar by just walking around but I am!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Your situation sounds very similiar to my mom. After years of pain, chronic fatigue and misdiagnosis she found that she was gluten and lactose intolerant. She eliminated them from her diet and added foods that are anti-inflammatory i.e. dark purple colored fruits like purple grape juice, cherry juice, prunes, raisons, acai berry, goji berry, noni, mangostein etc. It has made a huge difference, HUGE. She also started getting regular massages and that was quite beneficial.

I certainly hope you find what is affecting you so dramatically and break the cycle.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh, a massage sounds wonderful.  I actually have a book from Dr. Shari Lieberman about gluten intolerance, I just haven't had much time to read it yet.

My hope is that if we manage to move I can cut back a bit on my work. Then i'll have a little more relaxing time and catch up on my reading.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Kathleen, there is a book "Inflammation Nation" written by Chilton that you might find to be an interesting read. B


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm a strong proponent of staying fit and eating well.

I've done a wide variety of fitness activities but the simplist and best for me is to walk regularly. It's relaxing and it makes the immune system function better. I'm 54 now and can walk 10 miles or more if it's a nice spring day without feeling like I fell down a flight of stairs the next day.

Start slow and once you get conditioned don't be afraid to get tired.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

It would help if you posted what your normal diet is and how many hrs of sleep you get, if your overweight or underweight. what is hurting besides the migrains, what drug therapy they tried that didn't help you? Do you take any sulplements , what is your stress leveal, need a whole picture to help you out

Not to be mean but ,need the info to make the best guess as to what could trigger what is going on with your body. 

and pain is pain and no should have to suffer undo pain!


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

You might want to consider seeing a Naturopath (a good one). It is amazing what they can find out at the base level....and then they can give you diet recommendations, supplements, etc. They can also test you for allergies and can muscletest you to see what medications/supplements are needed.

Of course, the sicker you are, the longer it takes to resolve, but it is such a relief to have it diagnosed and be working in the right direction. Hope you do better.


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree that the weather can have a big effect. My hubby's aunt has fibro and when she went to visit family in South Dakota (lower humidity) she felt MUCH better. She's now planning on moving there in the near future.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

My goodness. I can't imagine walking 10 miles a day anymore. I have been walking each evening with my husband for about 4 days now. lol It isn't much but its a start.

I eat lots of pasta, fruits and veggies. Pasta is cheap and I have a big family to feed. Meat several nights a week as we are able. Sometimes that is just some bacon in potato soup but if I don't have protein I feel really lousy. I get shakey for some reason. Stress level is very high.  a bit overweight even though no one believes me. Seems I wake up often during the night but when I take Advil PM it seems to help. I still wake up hurting though. 

Mostly my muscles and joints (knees, ankles, hips) hurt and my back. Sometimes odd pains that I don't know what they are. Like the other morning it felt like a band around me, like the upper part of my ribss, but it was inside, not the muscles. Sometimes my arm hurts when I brush my teeth! Lots of goofy stuff.

Also, i occasionally have chest pains but I think that may be stress. I also feel like I have a truck parked on my chest sometimes--makes it hard to breath. Lots of goofy syptoms that don't really go to anything--like super dry eyes that feel like sandpaper. I'm just strange I guess. lol

Does that help Coco?

Humidity and falling barometric pressure seem to trigger pain so I am living in the wrong part of the country. We are still thinking about moving. My husband is checking out jobs so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you do not eat enough protien, you feel lousy? THAT tells you something!

Also, protien evens out your blood sugar, and low blood sugar can give you the shakes. If the shakes tend to occur on meatless days, then you might eat a boiled egg or something on those days to keep you doing better.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, I figured it had something to do with blood sugar. I have to have protein for breakfast or I hardly make it to lunch. I get sick of eggs but they are easy and quick to cook. As awful as I feel in the mornings, even fixing an egg is a major undertaking. Even worse is making myself eat it when I'm not necessarily hungry. But I know what happens if I don't. 

I don't think it is related to the migraines and other pain though. It just seems like I have lots of goofy little things that may be nothing, but put them all together and it gets really old, fast. There have been days where i hurt so bad I think about how I could kill myself without causing more pain. Fortunately, when I get to that point I hurt too bad to get up so I can't follow through. lol But there are times when death sounds like a nice escape; only on the really, really bad days though.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

One thing you can do for the mornings is to set out a breakfast the night before. For instance, I like this recipe a lot (though I make it with chedder cheese) and keep it in the fridge. I eat it cold or warm it in the microwave. 

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Crustless-Spinach-Quiche/Detail.aspx

You could also portion out some leftover dinner with carbs and meat in it to heat up for breakfast. You can hard boil some eggs and have one in the morning. I have a fun recipe for oatmeal done overnight in a crockpot for a quick and hearty breakfast, too. I use one part oatmeal, two parts water (or a bit more), chopped nuts, raisins and other dried fruits (about a handful of each) and some salt. I pop it in on low for the night and get up to a nice hot filling breakfast. I use the nuts for the protein part. 

Can you use cottage cheese in place of the eggs? Or peanut butter? My husband is a diabetic and the dietitian said he ought to have several small snacks including proteins and carbs throughout the day. She mentioned eggs, nuts, nut butters and cottage cheese among others that I don't remember offhand. 

I know I tend to get very tired late in the day, so I am looking more towards crock pot meals and doing larger dinners to have leftovers when I cook. Just a few ideas.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Oh my goodness GrannyCarol! That looks soooo good! I will have to try it.


----------

